# cement work



## Pipeline (Nov 23, 2008)

bumping


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Need to figure if you want it 4", 5" or 6", and what the cubic yards are. As for premix, better to go with a truck, due to you are talking around 1.08642cu yds for 4" slab, 1.35802 for 5", 1.62963 for 6".
http://www.concrete.com/calculatorsmaterials.htm#volume To do it old school http://www.ehow.com/how_2266389_cal...ce=yahoo&utm_medium=ssp&utm_campaign=yssp_art


----------



## Pipeline (Nov 23, 2008)

have no idea about cubic yards none

I tape measured it an extra 8 feet I need to cover where the grass is. The existing slab was there with the new house.. that slab is fine but have a back door with a 2 by 2 feet of cemet in step with the backdoor that is 8 feet away from slab.

so instead of 20 feet wide cemet I want an extra 8 feet to cover the entire width of screen door patio and back door patio with no grass between it and replaced with cemet

this way I have the platform to put up a screen enclosure to my wants and needs.

Cubic yards I'm thinking you saying that for cemet volume, right??


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

See prev. links. Concrete is measured in Cubic Yards, so that they know how much to order on the truck when it is delivered. You take the Width x the Length x the thickness all in inches. So, you would have to convert everything from feet times 12 for the dimensions all in inches. As for the depth, you divide by 12 for the decimal conversion. If you did not do well in basic math, the two links I prev. posted help.


----------



## Pipeline (Nov 23, 2008)

yea ok I understand


basically you think 8 feet width by 11 feet plus say 3 inches thick needs a truck???!!!!


holy smokes!!! It not a lap pool I'm putting back there - no offense....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

you need a hose, wheelbarrow, trowel, hoe and shovel + about 40, 50 bags of premix and an attitude adjustment.

DM


----------



## Pipeline (Nov 23, 2008)

40 50 bags!?

I'm just being funny dangermouse - don't take me wrong, I'm a nice guy.

I have a sense of humor that's all

but facts are this is real stuff we're talking here and I hear all of you guys


I knida thought that premixed bags and the odds and ends could [wasn't so sure] be enuff

just wasn't sure a mixing truck was needed.... those things I see for filling out pools

No offense to anyone here


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

If it's only a yard and you have access to a truck you can get the cement at a "u-cart" place.


----------



## Pipeline (Nov 23, 2008)

A pick up [personal truck] then is what people are meaning here??

The truck to cart around the cemet machine??

I'm a freshman to these things - seen'em [the cemet machine]but not use'em

Sounds like I'm gonna have to be a self made man here with whatever help[info] I can get here, books, you tube and store workers.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yes, that area will take approx. that many bags.

DM


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes. A pickup truck. Something like this:
http://tomballrental.com/serv01.htm


----------



## Pipeline (Nov 23, 2008)

now we're really getting somehwere with the cart system

1 yard=40 BAGS [that is what the website say]

So I need apx 8 feet so that's close to 3 yards

40 times 3 is 120 bags!

cart system seems less labor less cost

I I
Plus I would have to factor in the 11 feet in the other I____I side

I'm starting to think this may be beyond my skills as a one man show as I would also need joint expansions to prevent crack


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure how you get 3 yards out of 8 feet or where the 120 bags come from.

8 feet x 11 feet x .25 feet (3 inches) = 22 cubic feet. There are 27 cubic feet in one cubic yard, so 22 divide by 27 = .81 cubic yards. A 60 pouind bag of ready mix will give you approximately half a cubic foot, so you will need about 44 bags.

That's a lot of cement to mix by hand in one day. And a very expensive way to do it with that kind of quantity. If you don't have a pickup truck, you could probably rent one and a portable mixer and buy your sand, cement and aggregate seperately to mix your own concrete and still save money over buying premix.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Pipeline said:


> now we're really getting somehwere with the cart system
> 
> 1 yard=40 BAGS [that is what the website say]
> 
> ...


It is a little ambitious for your first concrete project. You will most definately need help with the screeding and finishing. Start with a small sidewalk and practice the skills. Concrete is too expensive not to get it right the first time.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

my kids and i put down 30, 40 bags a day by hand. it's not that big of a thing. by yourself it would be harder, yes. find a helper.

DM


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Instead of renting the cost of a mixer, purchasing of the mix, call a few Concrete finishing companies, and you will find that the cost for Time & materials will be less then you doing it, plus it will be done correctly the first time.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

boy, not around here it isn't cheaper! i called around looking for 'load ends' even, still much cheaper to do it myself with a wheelbarrow.

DM


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The pour will only last a year at best, and look like crap within the first couple of months.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> The pour will only last a year at best, and look like crap within the first couple of months.


Why is that?


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

When I've had a pour like that, I've just had a truck bring redimix. It makes it a ton easier. The problem with trying to mix bags is that the first batches start setting up before you are 1/8th of the way through. I'd suggest you swing by some places where they are doing construction and watch them do some pours. Concrete work isn't hard, but it takes a little practice to get it to look decent.


----------



## Pipeline (Nov 23, 2008)

Yea I've seen that kind of stuff b4 bradnailer

The finished product of a clean, smooth concrete upon completion is really awsum.

I'm gonna dig info and screen more options before any cemet hits the ground


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jerryh3 said:


> Why is that?


My grandfather used to pour concrete, and always would he either order by truck regardless of the port if a yard or greater, or have enough guys to mix and pour continuously. One or two people, especially someone who has never done it cannot do it properly with Pre-mix. To do it properly, you need to order Sand, Lime, Cement for the size of the pour, or just pay less and let the experts do it.


----------



## chad4290 (Nov 28, 2008)

usually a truck won't even deliver one yard unless you piggyback on someone elses load. you will need a mag, trowel, edger, rake,water, a compactor, shovel, bullfloat, broom, boots, board to screed it. probably another set of hands. it is best to do it with someone who knows what's going on the first time you do it then can see what is up. i would do a four inch though. i would anchor it to the existing concrete though with some rebar and a hammer drill first. get grass up can produce gasses under concrete. compact within inch or so then scrape to the four inch point under your board you will use as a screed for a guide. put a small pitch in and you should only have to score it once down the center for that small of a piece. snap lines and do a good job. it will be there for a while.


----------

